# hyperterm.exe



## honestlee (Jun 6, 2001)

I need to set up a hyperterminal, and when I go to Start-Programs-Accessories-Communications, Hyperterm or Hyperterm.exe is not there. I have tried to find it by using find files on my Windows 98 Upgrade CD but it is not on the disk. How do I get the program Hyperterm.exe onto my computer?


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

go to start/settings/control panel/add remove programs/windows setup tab/ click on the communications topic, click the details button, should be listed there, just check the box and hit okay, have the win98 cd in the drive.


----------

